# Pamācības >  Salūzis pastiprinātājs

## Rudzix

Ir salūzis man pastiprinātājs bark -izejaas skaļa dūkoņa  mūzika neskan,skaļi dūc pat tad gad nogriezsts uz nulles ,atslēdzot ieejas vadu rūc ,vienu vārdu sakot kā ieslēdz tā dūc nekā nevar izdarīt.Visus drošinātājui dzīvi. Elektronikā zinu tikai pamatu ko es varētu darīt lai atrastu viņam vainu? Varbūt kādam ir bijušas līdzīgas problēmas?

----------


## AndrisZ

Barošanas elektrolītiskie kondensatori.

Varētu nosaukumu pastiprinātājam precīzāk, lūdzu.

----------


## Jon

Ja kondensatori būtu totāli pazaudējuši kapacitāti, kaut kas ar visu fonu tomēr skanētu. Tie sūdi būs citur. Iesaku pārliecināties, vai izejās nav parādījusies līdzstrāva. Noņem skaļruņiem sietus/restes, ieslēdz pastiprinātāju un vēro, vai basiniekam ar visu dūkšanu nav manāms pastāvīgs difuzora ekskurss uz iekšu vai āru (izslēdzot tam jāatgriežas vietā). Ja tā, tad eksperimentus ar pieslēgtiem skaļruņiem vairs netaisi. Ja nav pazudis barošanas spriegums vienā plecā (dēļ drošinātāja), jau izskatās pēc nopietniem remontdarbiem.

----------


## Rudzix

Pastiprinātājs барк 100у-068с
Ieslēdzu rūc nežēlīgi skaļi bet difuzors nestaiga .Bet itkā klausijosne pārāk skaļi
tad izsēdzu un kad slēdzu iekšā jau rūca

----------

